# SC Blues 2004 ECNL Tryouts



## Info (May 8, 2019)

SC Blues 2004 ECNL Tryouts 

Friday, May 10th 

7:00-8:45 pm

Great Park Field #6

Coach Terri Patraw: terri@scblues.com


----------

